# Not mine, yet very interesting:



## cuchugold (Dec 19, 2018)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y9vh0MBotyI

:G


----------



## UncleBenBen (Dec 19, 2018)

MMMMmmm!

I just love me some good gold porn!!


----------



## Molino (Apr 17, 2019)

A lot of craftsmanship dies in that furnace  I assume, the guys who design all that stuff don't like to watch videos like this.


----------



## cuchugold (Apr 29, 2019)

More:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AeGXYYoSO1U


----------

